# Stephan Struve vs Pat Barry confirmed



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

By UFC via twitter...

I will post a link when I get to a computer but you can can trust me.

Edit: Title should say Struve. I pay too much money for my iPhone to do this.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww sheet.. Poor struve.

KO round 1 barry


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lolz...I was like is that a new fighter I don't recognize or is that Struve's cousin.. 

This looks like a must win for either or...kinda sad cuz both put on awesome shows. Struve has a ton of potential. Kid's only 23!!!

Can't believe Barry's at Death Clutch. Suppose it fits well; striking vs wrestling training. We all know he needs a ton of training in the latter. 

If they do get cut I hope it's at least FOTN so it puts some money in their pocket...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Struve doesn't have close to the amount of power of Congo. Barry by 1st KO.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Intermission said:


> By UFC via twitter...
> 
> I will post a link when I get to a computer but you can can trust me.
> 
> Edit: Title should say Struve. I pay too much money for my *iPhone* to do this.


Respek -1000


Barry should win this fight handily though.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Struve via Triangle-choke - R1


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Barry in the first round via overhand right!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Its gonna be a weird staredown!


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm really sensing a FOTN here and I have no idea why, think it will go all the way with hopefully a UD for Barry.. but I really like Struve as well 

I hope this isn't a loser gets cut fight!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Respek -1000
> 
> 
> Barry should win this fight handily though.


Almost anytime I post during the day it's from my iPhone 

Is that why you don't wear pretty dresses for me anymore? :sad01:


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Thats weird I was just thinking a few days ago why they only matched Struve up with the next biggest guys in the division in his last 3 fights (Browne, McCorkle, Morecraft are all 6'7). I thought it would be cool to match Stefan up against a short HW like Pat Barry... and here it is. 

He's literally a full foot taller. Damn.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Any news on what card this will be on? UFC 138 I'm hoping!!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Barry is going to thrash Struve!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I'm leaning towards Struve. I don't know if Barry will even be able to reach Struve's head to punch it.


----------



## bhar (Mar 5, 2007)

LOL! What a height diff...


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I think I'm leaning towards Struve. I don't know if Barry will even be able to reach Struve's head to punch it.


He might not be able to but he can sure reach his legs to kick them out from under Struve. :thumb02:


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I love Pat Barry but this is another one that might give him problems. Not only does he give up a football field in height/reach but he's a fish out of water on the ground where Struve could sub him quickly.​ 
My guy feeling says if Pat stays composed and Struve chooses to stand with him, which is likely, Barry will win this one with a sweet KO.​


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Struce will sub Berry.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Struce will sub Berry.


Wanna bet a fat chick on it? 

Loser bangs a fat chick, posts pics in the lounge 

Also no cute fat chicks, I mean legit fat chick.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking forward to see Barry get a win under his belt, as well as another KO. Sorry Struve.



bhar said:


> LOL! What a height diff...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Wanna bet a fat chick on it?
> 
> Loser bangs a fat chick, posts pics in the lounge
> 
> Also no cute fat chicks, I mean legit fat chick.


Bring it!!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Wanna bet a fat chick on it?
> 
> Loser bangs a fat chick, posts pics in the lounge
> 
> Also no cute fat chicks, I mean legit fat chick.





guy incognito said:


> Bring it!!


Wives don't count.


----------



## trulez (Aug 1, 2007)

Barry needs a ladder to reach Struves head, so Struve by flying triangle choke.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Struve needs to take the fight down and make it a grappling match.

Otherwise it's JDS, Nelson and Browne all over again.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Aw man, was only a few days ago when I mentioned on another thread that I'd love to see this fight, at least for the staredown. I really like both fighters though. Barry will either cut Struve down or its gonna be a sub, can't see this going to a decision. Unless Struve plays it a little to safe.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, this fight could go either way. I don't know what to think of Barry anymore, he's obviously shown flashes of brilliance, but he's shown his inexperience in every single fight. I'm going to pick Barry for the win, but this is one of the hardest fights to call for me in a while.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Can Barry even reach Struve's head?


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Barry should take this. He'll be able to brutalize Struve with leg kicks and overhand rights. I think this is a loser leaves the UFC fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Barry by KO.

...If his hand can reach Struve's chin.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This staredown will be EPIC.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Can Barry even reach Struve's head?


I dont think he'll need to. Hes going to take his legs out from under him and stop him when hes down.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

barry needs leg kicks and pressure cause struve is easy to do that.... then he needs to start incorperating overhands and he'll get the knockout..... Struve needs to tie up with him... maybe pull guard? idk...... barry by ko


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a joke fight. I don't think I like it.

But it's like old school UFC I suppose.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Wives don't count.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

evzbc said:


> This is a joke fight. I don't think I like it.
> 
> But it's like old school UFC I suppose.


i wouldnt go as far to say that cause on paper without height knowledge this fight is perfect... it just so happens to be the tallest and shortest heavyweights in the ufc but...height things just an added bonus !


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

If Struve can somehow get the fight down he has a chance, or if he can avoid any leg kicks in the first minute and somehow catch Barry with a straight right or something.I know Struve is alot taller so his reach advantage is the only thing that gives him hope.In spite of this I still like Barry by KO.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

IMO if it hits the ground Struve gets the sub in under a minute.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

leifdawg said:


> IMO if it hits the ground Struve gets the sub in under a minute.


Bang-on! Struve has 7 wins from triangle chokes & 6 wins with rear-nakeds. Struve via miracle submission out of nowhere after getting hit with 1 haymaker.


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

leifdawg said:


> IMO if it hits the ground Struve gets the sub in under a minute.


Not sure if that was in response to my post.Just stating the obvious in the fact that Struve has a big advantage on the ground, but because he is thin he could not take too many of Barry's leg kicks.He could also use his reach advantage and hit him with a big shot right down the pipe.Was not saying he would hit him with a shot and sub him in a minute.So Struve could win because of his reach or because of his ground game, and if he does win it will probably have to be quick because he is not built to get kicked in the leg, and that will be Barry's main form of attack considering the difference in reach is probably similar to the length of my trouser trout.About the size of a ruler dawg


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Struve will put his hand on Barry's forehead and let him swing wildly at just air, until Barry gasses and thus wins in the first round.

But it's no secret what Barry will look for, got him winning by brutal leg kicks eventually becoming too much for Struve in the 2nd round.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

LizaG said:


> *Struve will put his hand on Barry's forehead and let him swing wildly at just air, until Barry gasses and thus wins in the first round.*
> 
> But it's no secret what Barry will look for, got him winning by brutal leg kicks eventually becoming too much for Struve in the 2nd round.


Hahaha. Pictured that random scene in my head. 

And yeah, I agree with your assesment. Struves only chance is a sub. Barry might have to watch out for the knees in the clinch also. Just though about it. Struve really wouldn't have to lift those kness high!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Struve's lanky legs are going to get brutalized by Barry's kicks. It's going to be a late round 1 TKO/KO for Barry.

Struve to me is a bust, could have been soo much more, what a shame.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I both love and hate this fight. On one hand this is what the sport was meant to be, two guys of different size, shape, nationality, and skills facing off to show the charm of Martial arts. What I hate is that one of these guys may be cut with a loss (another Struve KO or Pat Barry loss).


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I like Struve but his frame and physique does him no good in the HW division!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

..oops

...Nice. Barry needs to land some hard-ass legkicks and get inside of Struve's range, landing a huge overhand right. That should do fairly well. Staying at the end of Stephan's punches with that reach is not a good idea. Barry is stronger and more compact. I'm pulling for Barry to get the KO he incredibly didn't get against Kongo. Pat's power will be too much. I think Barry will put an exclamation point on this fight...


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

limba said:


> Struve needs to take the fight down and make it a grappling match.
> 
> Otherwise it's JDS, Nelson and Browne all over again.


Struve is a frustrating fighter to watch, imo. I think he's got the tools, size and potential to be a top 10 fighter, but he fights dumb: stays in the pocket at shorter guys range and doesnt' use his height and reach, he needs a new trainer.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i really hope pat wins this in brutal fasion...

when these guys square up im gonna be taking 20 doller bets from anyone who wants struve... at my house or at the bar im sure there will be plenty of takers


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Struve needs to train with guys like Davis and Gustaffson over at their camp.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone know when?


----------

